# King Edward VII 1966-1967



## John Crossland (May 11, 2007)

Anyone out there from King Teds.

John Crossland


----------



## waiwera (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes John - I was at King Teds - but a bit before you - did the one year course 63/64 - Hall of Residence on the corner of Gloucester and Cromwell Roads - Was a Nat West Bank when I last passed it about 10 years ago.
Lessons were in Redman Road in the East End - so a long trip on the tube and woe betide any boy found sitting down if any other passengers (male or female) were standing. Rowing in Whalers Millwall Docks - Small Power Boating on a launch called the "Cabot" - which was moored on boat booms attached to HMS Wellington on the embankment. Also did outward bound weekends from the Naval Base @ Chatham -Where we sailed Whalers overnight in the Medaway Sheerness Area. Then of course sea training on the "Glen Strathallan" for a week each term. Science Lectures at Poplar Tech Labs - So it really was a question of carefully checking where you ( your class) needed to be each morning or afternoon - lots of bus and tube trips! None the less happy days and it certainly gave us a good grounding before we joined our first ship. I take it the only pre sea course today is based at Warsash? No King Teds, Worcester, Conway, Pangbourne, Mercury or Leith et al......................


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes John but like *waiwera*, the wrong dates… in my case 64-65. But I concur with everything that he recalls. The only memories that I can add were the trips to the “Iron Cow” on the opposite corner of the road junction, which involved crossing diagonally through the traffic to deposit 6p and with lucck obtain a carton of milk; and the other lasting memory was putting the dustbins out from the back door (in the basement area on Gloucester Road, and having the door slam shut behind one, leaving one to walk up the stone steps and round the corner and knock on the door in Cromwell Road… no hardship as it is recounted here, except that in bare feet and pyjamas it was less amusing
(EEK) 
Interestingly we would have both failed on the who want to be a millionaire, (Jester) as it is nether _Redman_ nor _Redmans_ (as I thought) but *Redman’s Road*..


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi John,
Was there from '59-'60. Capt Ballard the Man. We were before Glen Strathallen, still had Wendorian.
School was in Smithy Street. Gave me an enduring liking for "London Yiddish". I even learned to speak it!(Thumb)


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

China Hand,
I must have just missed you. I did a 4 month pre sea training course there from September - December 1958. Captain Ballard was the Head. Did the obligatory trip on the Wendorian to Southend for the weekend - much lifeboat drill!
Photos attached of Smithy Street & the Wendorian.
Kind regards,
John.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Was there Sept 58 to June 59. In addition to Capt. Ballard, I remember Mr. Bell the English teacher, Captains Miller, Hussey and of course Griffiths on the Wendorian. I think the old tyrant in the office at the Cromwell Road residence was a Capt. Woods. The superintendents there were Mr. & Mrs. Owen a fantastic couple.


----------



## Buster2003 (Dec 12, 2008)

*King Teds*



John Crossland said:


> Anyone out there from King Teds.
> 
> John Crossland



Hi John,

Was at King Teds 64-65 recently passed Redman’s Road, 680 Commercial Road and the Stack of Bricks, brought back many memories, nearly did not get to sea as was not Capt. Smith’s favourite along with Dave Ellis, Pete Vile, Brian Flannery and little Roly. Never got D of E after sinking one and holing another RNSA dinghy out of Chatham RN then spending night in glass house. Amongst many other incidents.

Great times but seem a long time ago.
Clive


----------



## PYSCHOSPICE (Nov 11, 2010)

hI John,

I did a MAR at King Teds, must have been 68, was sent to the college after signing off the 'Good Hope Castle, in Southampton.


----------



## Tom Wood (Sep 20, 2009)

waiwera said:


> Yes John - I was at King Teds - but a bit before you - did the one year course 63/64 - Hall of Residence on the corner of Gloucester and Cromwell Roads - Was a Nat West Bank when I last passed it about 10 years ago.
> Lessons were in Redman Road in the East End - so a long trip on the tube and woe betide any boy found sitting down if any other passengers (male or female) were standing. Rowing in Whalers Millwall Docks - Small Power Boating on a launch called the "Cabot" - which was moored on boat booms attached to HMS Wellington on the embankment. Also did outward bound weekends from the Naval Base @ Chatham -Where we sailed Whalers overnight in the Medway Sheerness Area. Then of course sea training on the "Glen Strathallan" for a week each term. Science Lectures at Poplar Tech Labs - So it really was a question of carefully checking where you ( your class) needed to be each morning or afternoon - lots of bus and tube trips! None the less happy days and it certainly gave us a good grounding before we joined our first ship. I take it the only pre sea course today is based at Warsash? No King Teds, Worcester, Conway, Pangbourne, Mercury or Leith et al......................


 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
I was there in the early 50's are I've tried to contact some old class mates thru' this web. (no luck) Hopefully there are some around and not sure if KEV11 NC is still ongoing. Anyone know for sure ??
I remember well Gulliver the Austrian pig caretaker at Cromwell Rd. 
and Chase, Ballard, Griffith, Miller & Fifield.
The Wendorian, Magellan launch, 2 whalers (Lecky and Sumner).
Watching the BEA stewardesses in the hotel opposite,from our room go to bed. (enough) and had happy times and some not so being a green horn having been thru' the WW2 war years.
Getting into trouble late night skinny dipping in Hyde Park Serpantine and were able to talk our way out not to be reported.
Party times and hunger strikes at Cromwell Rd. and a midnight raid on the kitchen taking bread and porriage to our rooms.
Blue room violin playing classical music by guests (playing secret cards (brag) with money while the music played.
Don't remember this Woods guy (probably before my time) no relationship.
I'm trying to write a script on this experience and would appreciate any info. of your stays and happenings.
Keep in touch fella's (ex-student King Teds) and proud of it.
Regards . Tom Wood


----------



## Tom Wood (Sep 20, 2009)

*K.e.v11 N.c*

(Scribe) Hey Guys,
Am I the only one at King Teds that old and survived /
I was there early 50's and seriously looking for others to get so info for a write up on those wonderful early days of pre-sea training.
If you know some one who attended the college early 50's do let me know or anyone with an interesting account while training for a cadetship.

Good wishes to all.


----------



## Joe C (Aug 8, 2009)

Tom Wood said:


> (Scribe) Hey Guys,
> Am I the only one at King Teds that old and survived /
> I was there early 50's and seriously looking for others to get so info for a write up on those wonderful early days of pre-sea training.
> If you know some one who attended the college early 50's do let me know or anyone with an interesting account while training for a cadetship.
> ...


Remember we used to have "school dinners"at a nearby school and didn't have a particularly good relationship with the locals.The worst time was in the winter with snow on the ground.Snow coated rocks that passed as snowballs used to sting a bit.
On an educational level I could probably still remember the horizontal angles between the local chimneys,measured on the College sextants.
Have to say I enjoyed my year there,we were treated as adults (mostly) and prepared for our apprenticeships without being given any grand ideas of what we were in for!


----------



## Ephraim (May 21, 2021)

Keltic Star said:


> Was there Sept 58 to June 59. In addition to Capt. Ballard, I remember Mr. Bell the English teacher, Captains Miller, Hussey and of course Griffiths on the Wendorian. I think the old tyrant in the office at the Cromwell Road residence was a Capt. Woods. The superintendents there were Mr. & Mrs. Owen a fantastic couple.


Hi fella, I was there same time, so we must have at least met at somes


Keltic Star said:


> Was there Sept 58 to June 59. In addition to Capt. Ballard, I remember Mr. Bell the English teacher, Captains Miller, Hussey and of course Griffiths on the Wendorian. I think the old tyrant in the office at the Cromwell Road residence was a Capt. Woods. The superintendents there were Mr. & Mrs. Owen a fantastic couple.


Hi Keltic Star, I was there same time, so we must have been in the same class I guess. I can’t recall many (any) names from then but perhaps your memory is better than mine. Mike (Mac) Mckie. Tall, dark haired Londoner. I went into the RFA after Teds, and back to Poplar for 2nd Mates.


----------

